# طرق التخزين السليمة والآمنة



## ja'far abu shaikha (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو المساعدة في طرق التخزين السليمة والآمنة وإن أمكن بعض الصور التوضيحية

شكراً لكم


----------



## محمودالحسيني (28 مايو 2009)

يمكنك زيارة موقع السلامة والصحة المهنية للأستلذ أدم البربري ففيه معلومات جيدة عن السلامة في التخزين والمستودعات .


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (30 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز محمود الحسيني
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (30 مايو 2009)

انه موقع جيد ولكني أريد صور توضيحيه لهذا الموضوع أخي العزيز


----------



## خالدسعد (31 مايو 2009)

هذه بعض الارشادات العامة ومن ابرزها النظافة وطريقة التخزين وطبيعة المادة المخزنة والتهويه 
1-	يجب تنظيم المستودعات وفقا لنوع البضائع المطلوب تخزينها .
2-	يجب ترك الممرات خاليه .
3-	عند استخدام مباني متعددة الطوابق يجب معرفة قوة التحمل لارضيات الطوابق .
4-	يجب مراعاة أوزان البضائع والمنتجات المطلوب تخزينها وخصائصها المحددة من حيث تأثرها بالحرارة والبرودة والرطوبة والضوء .
5-	يجب أن تكون ارفف الرص جيدة البناء والتركيب بحيث لا تنهار فوق بعضها البعض وتسقط منها البضائع أو تصبح مفككه الرباط نتيجة الاستخدام .
6-	يجب ترتيب الأرفف والرصات بحيث لاتحجب نفاذ الضوء من خلال النوافذ أو تعرقل استخدام وسائل مكافحة الحريق أو تسد مخارج الطوارئ . 
7-	يجب تكويم المواد وذلك لتقليل الحريق داخل المستودع وكذلك ترك ممر كافي يسمح بدخول رجال الإطفاء .
8-	عند السحب من الرصات يجب أن يتم ذلك من أعلى إلى اسفل لان السحب من الأسفل يشكل خطورة كبيره إذ يعرض أكوام الرصات إلى الانهيار .
9-	يجب استخدام وسائل السلامة الشخصية داخل المستودع .
10-	يمنع التدخين منعا باتا داخل وحول المستودعات .
11-	يجب أن تكون الممرات في وضع معاكس لفتحات النوافذ وذلك لعملية تدفق الماء من النوافذ .
12-	يجب أن تكون الممرات فسيحة بحيث تسمح بمرور الموظفين في المستودع .
13-	يجب توفير تهويه كاملة وملائمة للحرارة .
14-	يجب أن يكون هناك فحص منتظم لنظافة المستودع .


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز خالد سعد شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المشاركة


----------



## الحليف (3 يونيو 2009)

موقع ادم البربري ممتاز جدا


----------



## جمال سعدالله (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almasry (6 يونيو 2009)

كلام جميل . اضف إلى ماسبق ضرورة تكويد محتوى المخزن وعمل خريطة يتم توزيع محتوى المخزن عليها بالكود حسب التصنيف المتبع في المخزن


----------



## acuta (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ياريت لو فى ملفات اكروبات ريدير عن المخازن


----------

